

I don't need a bigger iPhone - Shofo
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/18/6399321/i-dont-need-a-bigger-iphone

======
lmm
As a happy Galaxy Note user, the big screen makes a huge difference; that
extra inch is the difference between taking a separate tablet for watching
videos and just happily using my phone for everything.

------
zimpenfish
> A larger screen... but no apps that take advantage of that yet.

I've had 30+ updates in the last couple of days that specifically mention
being enhanced for the iPhone 6 screens.

~~~
zimpenfish
There's also a specific AppStore call out on the "Featured" tab which has ~55
apps listed.

